# Connecticut Valley School of Woodworking



## mbs

Excellent. I took a similar class from Ernie Conover at Woodcraft but the focus was on using planes. One of the aspects was sharpening. There are many shools of thought on sharpening. Ernie was a fan of the Tormec sharpening system. What school of thought did Bob come from?


----------

